# Sticky  How-To: Write a Tutorial



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Good write up about......write ups? Lol as always good job


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You should lock this and sticky it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent - thread stuck.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm the guy who would try to write a write up but my spelling & grammar skills suck. But this is handy if I ever try again thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I'm the guy who would try to write a write up but my spelling & grammar skills suck. But this is handy if I ever try again thanks.


I don't mean to offend but I would not mind re-wording your tutorial if you want to make one. If you get the nuts and bolts (pictures, required parts/tools, torque specs, etc), I'll put it together and make it presentable.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had visions of what the phone auto correct would do to a tutorial when I read this in your post. 

(I don't recommend trying to write tutorials from a mobile phone).


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't mean to offend but I would not mind re-wording your tutorial if you want to make one. If you get the nuts and bolts (pictures, required parts/tools, torque specs, etc), I'll put it together and make it presentable.


Not offend at all LOLccasion14: I know not good at spelling & grammar but I'm good at mechanics & light welding. I also suck at bodywork & putting interior back w/o breaking something . I'm a good painter thou. Thanks & I would take you up on that offer. But you were warned my grammar really sucks as you can tell.:sigh:


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Nomenclature

_"Take that thing that does that stuff off to get to the thingamagig under the bumber."_

:question:
Whaaaaaaaat?

I haven't really observed it here, but on one forum I used to post on, the write ups were full of indeterminate or just wrong part names. It made what might have been a decent write up somewhat confusing.

I don't expect the proper GM nomenclature. Generic or descriptive terms are fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I had visions of what the phone auto correct would do to a tutorial when I read this in your post.
> 
> (I don't recommend trying to write tutorials from a mobile phone).


:rotate:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Beelzebubba said:


> _"Take that thing that does that stuff off to get to the thingamagig under the bumber."_


You're giving me ideas for next April. A procedure on replacing the muffler bearings and greasing the relative bearings.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> You're giving me ideas for next April. A procedure on replacing the muffler bearings and greasing the relative bearings.


Forget the muffler bearings, I still want to know where the fill port is for my bottle of blinker fluid.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

obermd said:


> Forget the muffler bearings, I still want to know where the fill port is for my bottle of blinker fluid.


It's under the bumber. You'll need a left handed metric screwdriver.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

I never used or had a torque tool.. it was always by hand. .


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I need to replace the radiator on my 66 beetle!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Beelzebubba said:


> It's under the bumber. You'll need a left handed metric screwdriver.


Thanks. Now I know where to look.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I think I am going to do a write up on replacing our muffler bearing , and maintenancing our injector fans and claim to increase 40 hp and get an extra 12 mpg... see how many people go for it. Or we can always use it as a reference for commenting on a stupid comment. Maybe even refer dumb questions to read the write up...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I think I am going to do a write up on replacing our muffler bearing , and maintenancing our injector fans and claim to increase 40 hp and get an extra 12 mpg... see how many people go for it. Or we can always use it as a reference for commenting on a stupid comment. Maybe even refer dumb questions to read the write up...


Just be sure to include torque specs and part numbers.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I need to replace the radiator on my 66 beetle!


Hey I saw one and opened the hood and no engine, but at least there is a spare one in the trunk.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> I need to replace the radiator on my 66 beetle!


Step 1: Disconnect negative battery cable
Step 2: Wait, wat.... Pwned....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2021)

hificruzer226 said:


> I need to replace the radiator on my 66 beetle!





Aussie said:


> Hey I saw one and opened the hood and no engine, but at least there is a spare one in the trunk.


You know what; there isn't a radiator to the trunk spare engine. Just one for the front main one. But, someone had stolen your main engine. So now it it a frunk!


----------

